# Who builds these things!!!!



## MIHIFISI (Jan 21, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...31876
Hmmmm, Can we pack anything else under the hood!!!


----------



## eric. (Jun 30, 2004)

jeeees
to be perfectly honest, i would not mind driving that at all
man that motor is a beast!!


----------



## sej683s (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Who builds these things!!!! (MIHIFISI)*

haha. did anyone catch this 
" The value on this vehicle has been increased with a set of brand new appearance tires. "
I want some appearance tires too!!!


----------



## bigmak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Who builds these things!!!! (sej683s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sej683s* »_haha. did anyone catch this 
" The value on this vehicle has been increased with a set of brand new appearance tires. "
I want some appearance tires too!!!

haha yeah! i thought the same thing.
it looks like the dealer has NO IDEA what kind of work went into this car. stuff like this just makes me laugh.


----------



## sej683s (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Who builds these things!!!! (bigmak)*

"There is a properly functioning engine in this vehicle."

the dude says vehicle like 90 times! i think the appearance tires are what makes the price jump to 85G's. if he put some non-appearance tires on it it'd be much cheaper. 
it is a bad ass car though. looks like a nasty accident waiting to happen.


----------



## WBJettaRcR18T (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Who builds these things!!!! (MIHIFISI)*

somebody tell me why. please. i want you to fine me one person, besides the previous owner, that would buy that car. I guess beatin a viper in a chix conv. would be sweet, but c mon.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Who builds these things!!!! (MIHIFISI)*

holy ****!! if i had my Jetta still, i would want that engine!!


----------



## kcook (Oct 12, 2004)

i bet that thing is a beast on the track


----------



## WBJettaRcR18T (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Who builds these things!!!! (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_holy ****!! if i had my Jetta still, i would want that engine!!









and accomplish what. wheel spin through all gears???


----------



## redsoxreturns (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: Who builds these things!!!! (mujjuman)*


----------



## ant2.0L (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: Who builds these things!!!! (redsoxreturns)*

.....crazy


----------



## sej683s (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Who builds these things!!!! (ant2.0L)*

shoot, my 2.0 would OWN that beetle. im not impressed


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Who builds these things!!!! (ant2.0L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ant2.0L* »_.....crazy


yeah..








but at the same time.. why not right.. I mean.. why not!


----------



## vdub4lfe (Nov 12, 2003)

Its STILL a beetle though


----------



## Joe24Valve (Feb 19, 2005)

The value of the car has been increased because the brake calipers were professionally spray painted by a VW certified technician...


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (vdub4lfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub4lfe* »_Its STILL a beetle though

who cares. i would rock that anyday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (abydielswolfsburg)*

Where the fock do these cars keep poppin up from.


----------



## Sweep'n'streets (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Who builds these things!!!! (MIHIFISI)*

the sad part is, is that beetle will smoke every porsche and ferrari in that showroom, all wheel frive mated to a 500 hp R32 VR6 Bi-Turbo with a 0-60 spring at 3.d seconds, and a quarter of 11.3 its simple sick


----------



## shafergolfreturns (Oct 11, 2004)

thats the same dealer that was selling that rediculous jetta wagon like a week or 2 ago - anyone remember that? - it had some BBS wheels turbo VR6 and a million other mods - it was real sick


----------



## popsville25 (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (abydielswolfsburg)*

agreed, that thing is sick. I would say that is a very extensive conversion. Thing must have needed worlds biggest shoehorn to fit that motor. I dont know, guess it could be easy for the pros.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Who builds these things!!!! (dragginjetta12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dragginjetta12* »_the sad part is, is that beetle will smoke every porsche and ferrari in that showroom, all wheel frive mated to a 500 hp R32 VR6 Bi-Turbo with a 0-60 spring at 3.d seconds, and a quarter of 11.3 its simple sick

exactly what I was thinking. It was a customer car that HPA built, it went on the market soon after as the customer changed his mind. 
If there is any wheel spin in that thing, it is all 4 wheels smoking
This should clear it all up... HPA Cabrio 


_Modified by bugasm99 at 12:00 AM 3-27-2005_


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (shafergolfreturns)*

I'd so hit that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shafergolfreturns (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Who builds these things!!!! (bugasm99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugasm99* »_
If there is any wheel spin in that thing, it is all 4 wheels smoking


or like my buddy does with his .:R when he starts to miss doing front wheel drive burnouts he pulls the fuse for the Haldex and does nasty burnouts with it LOL - its alot of laughs


----------



## VDUBRACER187 (Jun 17, 2004)

damn, that is sick







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (vdub4lfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub4lfe* »_Its STILL a beetle though

atleast its not a srt-4, haha


----------



## Der Kommissar (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (VDUBRACER187)*

Wow that car is amazing, everything about it.


----------



## toooofastforu (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (Der Kommissar)*

that car is sick....and those seats are







.....but i cant find a good face for my expression when i saw that car.....its amazing


----------



## VWjunki (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: Who builds these things!!!! (MIHIFISI)*

I have worked with these yahoo's before they are way over priced on everything they sell, honestly that car should be half of what they are asking. Ok maybe like 50K. I would not buy an 80K beetle made in Mexico.
It would be extremely hot and what a sleeper. Wholy crap!


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (Der Kommissar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Kommissar* »_Wow that car is amazing, everything about it.









except the price...
take one NB Convert, around $20k... iirc, HPA will do that swap, installed, for about $15k... are you telling me it's another $35k for... what? the recaros? the rims? 
please, i'll have what they're smokin


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (blackmagic1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackmagic1.8* »_
except the price...
take one NB Convert, around $20k... iirc, HPA will do that swap, installed, for about $15k... are you telling me it's another $35k for... what? the recaros? the rims? 
please, i'll have what they're smokin









Hey but this one is done, and as of now, one of a kind. It's worth what someone will pay for it, and by the looks of it, it might sell for what they are asking.


----------



## SAMMICHES (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (sleepbelowstars)*

Thats dope. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shafergolfreturns (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (blackmagic1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackmagic1.8* »_
except the price...
take one NB Convert, around $20k... iirc, HPA will do that swap, installed, for about $15k... are you telling me it's another $35k for... what? the recaros? the rims? 
please, i'll have what they're smokin









hmm, that beetle was about 25K and i'm kind of doubting that they will put in a turbocharged [email protected] .:R drivetrain for 15K - and the custom interior and rollcage and wheels and RSI front and big brakes plus its only got like 400 miles on it - who knows exactly what else it has - its pricey for sure but not what you're making it out to be

_Modified by shafergolfreturns at 10:10 PM 3-26-2005_


_Modified by shafergolfreturns at 10:10 PM 3-26-2005_


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Who builds these things!!!! (sej683s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sej683s* »_ 
the dude says vehicle like 90 times! 

Dealerships use a 3rd party auction creation service that automates a lot of HTML.


----------



## .Vr6Hunter. (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Who builds these things!!!! (Slipstream)*

that is one Beetle that i would drive.. Wow.. I would hate to try to work on that motor.. Very tight in there..


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (shafergolfreturns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shafergolfreturns* »_
hmm, that beetle was about 25K and i'm kind of doubting that they will put in a turbocharged [email protected] .:R drivetrain for 15K - and the custom interior and rollcage and wheels and RSI front and big brakes plus its only got like 400 miles on it - who knows exactly what else it has - its pricey for sure but not what you're making it out to be

its exactly what he is making it out to be... read about it HERE! enjoy that one.


----------



## SCGLS18T (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*


----------



## tysO (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

now that's a crazy bug!!


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (tysO)*

Yes... the car is amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but the fact that it's for sale is puzzling!
HPA quoted me $57k for a 2.8l V6 swap + 4 Motion Conversion for my New Beetle Convertible. That dude bought a vert, bought an R32, swapped the 3.2l VR6, did the 4-motion conversion AND the entire interior swap + roll bar. 
So he spent $25k for the vert, $30k for the .:R, $60k for the motor swap and 4-motion conversion, probably $5k (conservative) on interior and $2k on wheels/tires. Looks like his brakes were upgraded too - let's say another $2k. That's close to $120k!!!!!!!
Let's say the used car dealer's profit margin is $3-5k. That means the dealer picked it up for around $75-77. 
Why would the owner sell it at that kind of loss? One of two things happened...
1. The owner went bankrupt.
2. The owner defaulted on the last payment to HPA for the build and HPA sold it to that dealer and ate the labor cost.
I say it's #2.
Either way = bad mojo.


----------



## mud (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (w00sh!)*

That car is sweet, but I think that roll bar was stolen from my cj7


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (mud)*

sweet, i put the suspension in that car, and prepped it for the four motion install








and helped with the rest of the buildup.
awesome car.
to the dude, who gave the 2 possibilities for why the car is for sale, they are both wrong...
cherers,
Nick


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (Nick_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nick_1.8T* »_to the dude, who gave the 2 possibilities for why the car is for sale, they are both wrong...
cherers,
Nick

So what's the deal man? DISH!


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

the owner of this car has 30 plus cars, trust me its not a financial issue.








im not too sure what the real story is on it though...


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (Nick_1.8T)*

Wow... what the heck happened then??


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: (vdub4lfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub4lfe* »_Its STILL a beetle though









Oh no! Not a Beetle!


----------



## sej683s (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Who builds these things!!!! (Slipstream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_
Dealerships use a 3rd party auction creation service that automates a lot of HTML. 

oh...well that sucks. because now i cant make fun of him saying appearance tires anymore.


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

hot!


----------



## sbvwfanatic (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: Who builds these things!!!! (WBJettaRcR18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WBJettaRcR18T* »_somebody tell me why. please. i want you to fine me one person, besides the previous owner, that would buy that car. I guess beatin a viper in a chix conv. would be sweet, but c mon.








 If I had the disposable income, I would just for the sheer joy and laughter of blowing the doors off of six-figuer sports cars......


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

--^ exactly,
thas why i woould get it as well. And this car is not a chix car, this car has bigger balls than all of us on this thread put together







.
being able to pulverise cars that cost 5-8 times more than your car must be the best feeling in the world.


----------



## sej683s (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (Nick_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nick_1.8T* »_--^ exactly,
thas why i woould get it as well. And this car is not a chix car, this car has bigger balls than all of us on this thread put together







.
being able to pulverise cars that cost 5-8 times more than your car must be the best feeling in the world.

i dont know.....i got some pretty big ones. but, my girlfriend keeps them in a cool whip jar in the fridge so i havent seen them in a while


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

lol, i seem ot have that problem too...


----------



## mikeyr0x (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (Nick_1.8T)*

i think ill bid on that car for my wifey


----------



## SeaBiskit (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: (blackmagic1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackmagic1.8* »_
except the price...
take one NB Convert, around $20k... iirc, HPA will do that swap, installed, for about $15k... are you telling me it's another $35k for... what? the recaros? the rims? 
please, i'll have what they're smokin









You're crazy for even thinking that. Their TT kit for the R32 ALONE is $15k, just for parts!!
THis guy bought a brand new R32 which now puts vehicle costs at $55k. $15k turbo setup brings the price up to $70k. Just for all parts needed minus extra body/interior pieces.
Fabrication labor must have cost $15k. Engine swap/driveline swap/turbo install probably about $20k. Miscellaneous interior installation and body work at least $5k. That's a bubble burster, huh?


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (SeaBiskit)*

I'm loving the love bug


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Who builds these things!!!! (WBJettaRcR18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WBJettaRcR18T* »_
and accomplish what. wheel spin through all gears???









yah man!!! lol. and smoke every car on the road in NY. 
man, who makes these things?? i wanna do it on a Jetta...


----------



## Phntm06 (Jul 3, 2004)

damn, that thing must be quiiiiick. ive got a friend with a 18t beetle, she let me drive it a few times and it definitely gets up more than a stock gti with the same engine. lets get the girls in these things. or hell, lets just get in them ourselves, guys. haha


----------



## IJUST8Ur8 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Phntm06)*

Not to sure is building these things, but that dealership is the same one one that had the twi tubo Jetta wagon. I just drove by there today. I'ts only about 20 minutes from my hose, so I might go check this thing out over the weekend. Maybe a test drive.


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: (IJUST8Ur8)*

The car was built by HPA Motorsports: http://www.hpamotorsports.com/
Here's the story that highlights the building of this red Beetle: http://www.hpamotorsports.com/projects/cabrio.htm
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billcosbyhatesyou (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (SeaBiskit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeaBiskit* »_You're crazy for even thinking that. Their TT kit for the R32 ALONE is $15k, just for parts!!
THis guy bought a brand new R32 which now puts vehicle costs at $55k. $15k turbo setup brings the price up to $70k. Just for all parts needed minus extra body/interior pieces.
Fabrication labor must have cost $15k. Engine swap/driveline swap/turbo install probably about $20k. Miscellaneous interior installation and body work at least $5k. That's a bubble burster, huh?


r32 tt kit is $34k
those are the stage 1 upgraded brakes - $850
nb and r32 brand new and youve got the car price
then add in most of the other labor and the interioer and wheels etc and youve got a pretty decent deal.

i just want to know who bought an r32 minus the drivetrain and motor?


----------



## Der Kommissar (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (billcosbyhatesyou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billcosbyhatesyou* »_

r32 tt kit is $34k
those are the stage 1 upgraded brakes - $850
nb and r32 brand new and youve got the car price
then add in most of the other labor and the interioer and wheels etc and youve got a pretty decent deal.

i just want to know who bought an r32 minus the drivetrain and motor?

Some animal.


----------



## billcosbyhatesyou (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Der Kommissar)*









??


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Notice that it's in Greensboro, NC. That's where the fellow lives that had the wagon and the Beetle RSI. He isn't hurting for money, and this probably isn't a big loss for him.


----------



## 00jettagls (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (BRM10984)*

sick just plain sick


----------



## staggered mk4 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: (BRM10984)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRM10984* »_Notice that it's in Greensboro, NC. That's where the fellow lives that had the wagon and the Beetle RSI. He isn't hurting for money, and this probably isn't a big loss for him.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . His silver NB was in an issue of _european car_ as well


_Modified by staggered mk4 at 7:48 PM 3-28-2005_


----------



## SilverGTi01 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Who builds these things!!!! (MIHIFISI)*

OMG..... Some peeps have way too much time AND money to blow!! I'll bet that thing screams!!!




































I say we spam the hell out of his email










_Modified by SilverGTi01 at 4:56 PM 3-28-2005_


----------



## murray42 (Jul 28, 2004)

for that much cash i would like it a little lower and with some body kit action...I get the whole sleeper thing, but seriously, not even that TDI spoiler?
Sweet none the less


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

---^ look closer bro, there is a body kit....


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: (Nick_1.8T)*

looks like a turbo S front, and cant place the rear piece, Cord?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

The rear is Dietrich


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (BigBlockBug)*

The rear is Dietrich


----------



## notachickcar (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Who builds these things!!!! (MIHIFISI)*

It's cool but 83K?? what tha








Let's see new beetle or 911 think I'll take the 911


----------



## w00sh! (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The rear is Dietrich










Alexi,
Do you know what happened? Why is this car being sold so soon?


----------

